# Wanted, Bonnet Creek or Orlando April 16-23rd.   2-3 bedroom



## GVeitengruber (Mar 25, 2019)

Looking for Bonnet Creek or comparable Orlando property with 2-3 bedroom for family (2 adults, 2 kids ages 3 and 6).

Thanks in advance
   George


----------



## wjappraise (Mar 26, 2019)

Got a one bedroom.  With sleeper sofa.  Requested upgrade but no guarantee. 

Wes


----------



## GVeitengruber (Apr 2, 2019)

.


----------



## wjappraise (Apr 3, 2019)

Still nothing


----------



## GVeitengruber (Apr 4, 2019)

Erf...  getting close  :-/


----------



## DRIless (Apr 11, 2019)

GVeitengruber said:


> Looking for Bonnet Creek or comparable Orlando property with 2-3 bedroom for family (2 adults, 2 kids ages 3 and 6).  Thanks in advance      George


 Orbit One Vacation Villas - Orlando  April 16-23rd. 2 bedroom  $800


----------



## Lucy744 (Apr 15, 2019)

GVeitengruber said:


> Looking for Bonnet Creek or comparable Orlando property with 2-3 bedroom for family (2 adults, 2 kids ages 3 and 6).
> 
> Thanks in advance
> George


I have a 2 bed unit (sleeps 8) in Orange Lake available - let me know if you'd like more details!  Lucy


----------

